
Twenty-Five Years of the Same Mistakes - kiyanwang
http://www.the-dialogue.com/en/en3-twenty-five-years-of-the-same-mistakes/
======
homeslice
People just need to study a little bit of direct response fundamentals to fix
many of the pop-up offer issues.

"Subscribe" just isn't an offer.

"Subscribe and download free guide to X" is 100x better in my experience.

And also you can have pop-overs that don't trigger until X seconds after
visiting - or when someone reaches the bottom of an article - or any other
measurable event...then you know they are interested.

But in the end, you probably get more front-end subscribers by trying to shove
the subscribe pop-up down people's throats --- but if you measure the
engagement with those follow-up emails - it may be poor as hell.

But measuring that isn't trivial.

